# Magura Julie Ersatzteile -Bremshebel/zangen/leitung/Bremsscheiben-



## BlueOneOne (14. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190666150838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

